# J W Benson Help



## Martin101 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all can anyone help me ,Ive been left an gold benson half hunter .It looks really old cant find a date on it but here is some info on it .white face with Roman numerals and a separate second dial.There is a small button just to the left of the winder which when pressed makes the hands move when the winder is turned.The glass and the face is spotless but there is a small dent on the back of the case .its also in its original box which has the makers name and address on the silk lining . Is this enough info to get any sort of value for it so I can inform my insurance company. Many thanks Martin


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Martin and welcome to the forum :welcome: sounds like a nice watch, one of the members on here called Mel helps us out with valuations







some pictures would be nice :yes:


----------



## Martin101 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome I'm not home at the moment so online via my phone so I will get some pics posted when I get back home


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Jolly Good, watch valuations can be tricky, If it is solid gold then the value will be fairly high, have a look on ebay to see some comparable watch values, at the end of the day a watch is only worth what someone will pay for it and insurance valuations are usually 4 or 5 times the actual value of the watch in question. The value of the watch is affected by visual condition, working condition, maker, type of movement / escapement and material it is made from, hope that has given you some pointers


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Are you having trouble with the pictures? Or maybe you forgot where you live? Or possibly your night out isn't finished yet, hope it's a good one


----------

